# Is this some some type of algae



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Im not sure what type of algae this is if any. It is all over my bylxa and it looks bad. It is a brownish/grayish color and appears fluffy. It almost looks like a build up of mulm but its not. Any help would be great srry for the bad pics


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow that's so weird it almost looks like giant water spots on the glass!!

But seriously, how long has this tank been running? Could it be diatoms/brown algae? his is pretty common in newly set up tanks and usually goes away on it's own. Otocinclus love the stuff. I am just guessing here as it is pretty impossible to tell anything from those pics.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

jmontee said:


> Wow that's so weird it almost looks like giant water spots on the glass!!


lol. Note to self: Clean glass BEFORE taking pxs.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

haha ok will get some new pics up dont think it diatoms as tank has been set up for a year. I figured you guys are such experts that water spots wouldnt stop you.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

From my experience, diatoms appear even on mature tanks. It is usually very difficult to completely get rid of diatoms. They will appear out of nowhere. Good news is that you can get scrape them real easily using credit cards.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I should clarify. Credit cards only work on diatoms on the aquarium grass. If diatoms are on plant leaves, you can use a diluted vineger if the plant leaves are strong like anubias. Otherwise just cut the leaves off.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, try to identify the algae your self, it is always better. Take a look at the algaefinder. If you don't find it there, take a look at this algae article / thread:
http://www.drpez.net/panel/showthread.php?t=154436
if you go down you will find the algae chapter, there you can identify the algae. There are also protocols about how to deal with them.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I am dealing with some algae also, so thanks for that link.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks more like a fungus than any algae I've seen.


----------

